# Diamonds Eye???



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi this is diamonds mom again! I having a question. Diamonds right eye and nose and lips are all lined in black as their suppose to be however her left eye is "Pink" and she has a little pink on her paw pads I was just wondering if the other eye would go black also or is it to late and it will stay that color? Her welp date is Nov 7 2008 does she still have time for it to turn black or will it forever be this way? It doesn't really matter because I. Love her either way but I just really wanted to know I have pics posted if you could look at it and analyze it. Lol. Also what can I do about tear staining? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would think it safe to say that
pigment will not come in. By the way, that's hereditary.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I believe there's still time for the coloring to improve, but maybe not. Usually the eyes have the coloring by now. Let her into some of that Texas sun - that may help. 

I see some people here use Angle Eyes. I used a product called Diamond Eye. Give her distilled or filtered water. Be careful not to feed her food/treats that contain beet pulp, and artificial colors. This isn't for staining just general 411 - nothing with nitrites, artificial preservatives, and BHA/BHT. 

She sure is a :Cute Malt: !


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Our late Oscar came to us with a little pink spot on his nose but it went away by the time he was 4 months. Raine had a pink spot on her paw pad that also went away by the time she was about 3 1/2-4 months as well. 

There are a number of posts on tear staining under Grooming section. My malts have bad tear stain too so they now get 1/2 teaspoon of yogurt a day (probiotic). It was mentioned on the posts not to start Angel Eyes on a puppy because it's an antibiotic. I ordered a bottle but am waiting a couple more months to see if the tear staining will improve with yogurt. Also, puppies will tear/stain more while they're teething so you may want to wait until Diamonds got all her adult teeth. I just keep cleaning Raine and Pasha's face with Spa Lavish Facial Scrub that I've been reading so much on SM and rinsing their eyes with Bauch & Lomb eye wash. I've only been trying this for a week so haven't seen a huge improvement yet but I'm very hopeful. Good luck.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Diamond's mom
i'm not sure re the pigment. Jodi's nose fades in winter with less sun (although he's only 2 yet) so this pattern may change. And there's not much sun here at the best of times. I used a tear stain product when Jodi was a puppy (are we allowed to use brand names?) anyhow it's Angels' Eyes. It worked for my dog and eventually I stopped using it and he remained tear stain free. I 'm not sure if this was totally because of the product or if he 'grew' out of it , or if a change in food contributed to it. BUT having said that , i recently changed his food to one called "Taste of the Wild" and he suddenly, over a week or so, had dark tear stains and still has them.
So I went back to his regular brand last week. The hair roots seem to be white and the food was the likely cause. I did not give him Angel Eyes for this though, just switched the foods again.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a leave-in conditioner ? Jodi's hair seems very dry and 'staticy'. One that is not overly scented. Thanks.


----------



## beckyh (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Diamonds Mom,

My baby Angel was born the same way. One of her eyes-her right eye has no black liner on it. I had 4 different doctors look at her and they all told me she was fine and it would fill in. About 1 year later and her top layer has completely filled in and her bottom eye line filled in about half way. I also noticed that the last few weeks (Angel will be 2 in April) her bottom line has filled in more so now shes about 3/4 black liner. It never mattered to me because I loved her anyways and thought she was beautiful. Dont worry it will fill in. And this way when i take her to get groomed and she gets "shaved" and looks totally different, I always know I got the right dog back


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL!!! Thats what i told hubby!! no one ever take the wrong dog because i know shes mine by her special birth mark!!!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Tear staining is such a PAIN!!!! Bella has it and I use Angel Eyes 1x per day, then use a product called "StayWhite" 2x daily, and then use a make-up brush and put corn starch under the eye lids after they are dryed off. It really makes a difference........just don't get it in their eyes. It won't hurt them, just irritates. Also, I asked the Vet last week about teething and tear staining..........he blew that out of the water!!!! He says its a nice thought but really doesn't have anything to do with the staining..........hope this info helps. The "Stay White" is on the internet, just google it. Good luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I AM DEFIITELY GOIN TO TRY THE ANGEL EYES!!!


----------

